# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  Alcohol 120% 2.0.1 (2033) Retail

## wezzy21

Новая версия с критическими изменениями! С помощью Alcohol 120% Вы можете сделать точную копию диска с данными, а после чего всегда иметь доступ к нему, как будто он находится в приводе. Так же эта программа умеет копировать защищённые диски и обходить защиту StarForce (частично), Securom, SafeDisc и LaserLock.


Рекомендуемое обновление. Исправлены критические ошибки!

*Особенности*:
- Поддержка форматов образов ISO, MDS, BIN/CUE, CCD, CDI, BWT, ISZ, B5T, BWI, BWA, B6T, BWS
- Создание образов CD, DVD и Blu-ray дисков
- Создание до 31 виртуального привода
- Монтирование образов с защитой от копирования
- Блокировка и защита ценных образов паролем
- Стирание информации с CD-RW и DVD-RW дисков
- Прямое копирование с диска на диск

*Изменения*:
- Исправлены проблемы с открытием окна программы
- Обновлена поддержка драйвера эмулятора

*Дата выхода*: 17 сентября 2010
*ОС*: Windows 2000, XP, Vista, 7
*Русский язык*: есть
*Лекарство*: присутствует
*Размер*: 9,78 Мб

*[Letitbit]* - скачать
*[Shareflare]* - скачать
*[DepositFiles]* - скачать

----------

